
Uber Hired Investigators to Impersonate Journalists to Target Lawsuit Plaintiff - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/uber-hired-investigators-to-impersonate-journalists-to-target-lawsuit-plaintiff/
======
ccvannorman
another in a long line of alleged evil Uber always does. That company and ones
like it are the reason capitalists get a bad rap - fighting dirty to become a
monopoly is shit, and I hope they are regulated out of business.

~~~
King-Aaron
Devil's advocate here: They have to fight dirty due to the established
monopoly on the industry they're trying to break into.

It doesn't make it any less shitty, but their shittyness is a symptom of the
shitty industry/government they're trying to disrupt.

Agree though, that this behaviour makes it worse for everyone.

